# Study on bee venom and lyme disease



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Interesting paper, thanks.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Very interesting , we constantly are aware of lymes disease in are area seems to be very prevalent here in northesat Pa just talked with someone today that found a deer tick that was on them for 5 days doctor got him on antibiotics but he is already dealing with very sore stiff joints . Both of my neighbors have been affected with lymes and I cut firewood constantly normally when I find a tick its just crawling on me and very rarely is it dug in .Out pheasant hunting this year I came out of the woods one day with approx. 20 deer ticks on my pants and never found one on my skin .Maybe I should allow more stings when working in the beeyard !!!!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, thank you very interesting


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

it's no picnic when doing the Bee Venom Therapy for treating Lyme though. The protocol calls for 10 bee stings near the spine 3 times a week, so that is 30 stings each week, for 2 YEARS. Purposeful stings on my arthritic knee are painful enough, but I can't image having my back feel like that for 2 years.

They currently tell people that if they find a tick, to remove it and then do 3 stings around the bite area itself to prevent any Lyme from taking hold, because once it is in your system, it is in there pretty good.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

OH had no idea so many stings were necessary that would be very painful


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Very interesting ruthiesbees, I did not read the entire paper, but I thought it would be some sort of vaccine, or IV. After hearing how bad Lyme disease is, I think I could do 30 stings a week, if there was no other delivery method.


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

slightly off-topic, but I do 15-20 stings per month to help with my back pain. I can easily handle the stings then the constant back pain.

At this rate, I am half cured before I even get a tick bite....

We are loaded with deer ticks in my area. This year seems particularly bad.


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

I wish I was better with a computer I'd send that to a couple of people I know with Lyme disease.


----------

